# Stingray X Infinite Clone at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/12/14)

So many requests and now we finally have them in stock. Super stoked 




STINGRAY X BY INFINITE 

Clone is made by Infinite
Copper Body wrapped with polished 304 steel 
Copper Top Cap wrapped with 304 stainless steel with floating pin and vent holes
Locking Ring polished 304 stainless steel - 3 entry threading for one locking motion
Adjustable Battery Contact - copper and silver plated 
Bottom cap with ring made of 304 stainless
Adjustable Magnetic Switch 
Includes Stingray drip tip

Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/stingray-x-mod-clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (17/12/14)

Work of art, if I may say so ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

Makes me want another one, but I think two of the same mod should be a limit


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> So many requests and now we finally have them in stock. Super stoked
> 
> View attachment 17701
> 
> ...


now that is pretty. 
craftsmanship looks good. I like the engravings and then you also get a stingray drip with it.
Well priced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Makes me want another one, but I think two of the same mod should be a limit



But it's an Infinite mate


----------



## Daniel (18/12/14)

PM sent , ogh you okes are killing me ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (18/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Makes me want another one, but I think two of the same mod should be a limit


I know what you mean the only mech mods I own are 2 stingray 's 1 black and 1 ss but this deal is still making me consider getting a spare


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

Al3x said:


> I know what you mean the only mech mods I own are 2 stingray 's 1 black and 1 ss but this deal is still making me consider getting a spare


There are 124125125 mechs on the market, I've only had stingrays and I enjoy them. Everything adjusts itself, pretty easy to clean, hits just as hard as a copper mod with the benefit of of having a stainless look.

On the other hand, I've been loving box mods. I have zero concern about my mod when out and about, with mechs there's always a slight doubt of DID I REMEMBER TO LOCK IT???? It's just a joy to use boxes the drawback in the form factor. I really want a SX Mini by YiHi, sleek and enough power, great carry.

People may say a single 18650 is enough but my VTC5 in my IPV2 @ 50w finishes an entire Ochid V4 tank (4.5ml) np, still atleast 60% battery left.


----------



## Al3x (18/12/14)

VandaL said:


> There are 124125125 mechs on the market, I've only had stingrays and I enjoy them. Everything adjusts itself, pretty easy to clean, hits just as hard as a copper mod with the benefit of of having a stainless look.
> 
> On the other hand, I've been loving box mods. I have zero concern about my mod when out and about, with mechs there's always a slight doubt of DID I REMEMBER TO LOCK IT???? It's just a joy to use boxes the drawback in the form factor. I really want a SX Mini by YiHi, sleek and enough power, great carry.
> 
> People may say a single 18650 is enough but my VTC5 in my IPV2 @ 50w finishes an entire Ochid V4 tank (4.5ml) np, still atleast 60% battery left.


I am also considering an sx mini but just waiting for some reviews on the sigelei 150w. Box mods rock


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

Al3x said:


> I am also considering an sx mini but just waiting for some reviews on the sigelei 150w. Box mods rock


I've seen a vid of it, dude get's quite detailed. I wouldn't need reviews on it because the P4y mods run YiHi chips and they all are awesome, I think my Sigelei also has an SX330v2 chip works great. I'm 100% sure this mod will perform and it has some sick features.

I believe someone posted in vapemail that he recieved one, looked awesome


----------

